# Lost: POV on Gunny Gorge



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

I freely admit I was 'that guy' yesterday and lost a new Sports-Vue 360* POV cam near the bottom of the Gunny Gorge.

I think the likelihood of this thing floating up somewhere is just about nil. It came off somewhere in Cable rapid, probably when I nosed in on the left side boof.

But in the event that it does appear, I'll cheerfully buy as many barley pops, root beers, or ice cream floats as needed to pay for its return to me here in GJ.

mike dot curiak at gmail dot com

Thanks much.


----------

